# My first open top nano tank



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

I have a litle 1g tank and i plant to make the hygrophilla corymbosa in it
The ste up is this:
1g tank
7w VHO fluorescent light
5cm sand substrate with 1/4 sera florenette A tabs
500ml bottle with DIY co2

The plants are marsilea; cabomba, bacomba, egeria(all of this are small and removable) and the big Hygrophilla corymbosa.

I have one male beta in it.

How long will it take until it flowers and do i need to have an humid air?
What else do i need?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Dukydaf,

Your Hygrophila will do better with humid air, but should be able to survive in lower humidity if allowed to adapt from a completely submersed culture to the emersed environment. Flowering is a hard to predict process. Given suitable conditions it will flower quickly. If not, it may never flower at all.


----------

